# Network on laptop finds router but wont connect!



## keen creations (May 6, 2011)

*Hey guys! I'm hoping you can help ... I have a desktop and laptop and im on my desktop which has internet...I have a wireless router that is working and its called:*

*NETGEAR WIRELESS-N 150 ROUTER WNR1000V2.*

* The router network comes up on my laptop when I look for avaliable networks but..I try to connect and type in the exact password for the router but says "windows cannot connect to network" On my laptop im running windows vista home premuim service pack 2. This all starte 2 days ago when i knocked the outlet out that ha the power to our computer and i tuned it on and my laptop wont connect anymoe please help !!! thanks. *


----------



## keen creations (May 6, 2011)

btw im using xfinity


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

try disconnecting the power to your router and using a paper clip pressing the reset button and turn your router back on and when you try to connect try to use the wps button to connect


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

WPS only works with wps enabled devices. Nothing above indicates the OPs laptop wireless supports wps.

This being the case I would not reset the router to factory defaults which is what is being suggested here.

Does the laptop connect wired to the router OK?


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

that router does have wps and im not saying that is the cure to the problem just a suggestion


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please post an ipconfig /all of your computer for review:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and right click choose Paste the results on your next Post.


----------

